# Who got pregnant on antibiotics and the pill?



## LauraLeigh

Hey Girls,

Just wondering, who here got pregnant on antibiotics on the pill?
If so what antibiotic, or pill?
Me and My OH aren't trying yet but we sort of done a naughty and had sex Yesterday, but I am on amoxicillin 250mg and I am on Microgynon 30.

I actually was a antibiotic baby, but have things changed in the times?

Or do antibiotics still have a chance of cutting the pill's percentage?

Thanks :)

xx


----------



## ashleypauline

my friend was taking amox. for something and was on the pill and now she is due any day with a baby boy...just be careful =]. butt this thread will be locked as you are not pregnant and this forum is for pregnant teens only. but you could always go to the ttc or waiting to try forum!! :flower: 

if you are pregnant though you are welcomed back!


----------



## jemmie1994

i didnt but wasnt allowed morning after pill cos i was on antibiotics .. that was way before this baby though


----------



## LauraLeigh

Oh ok guys :) thanksxx


----------



## babymomma37

antibiotics still decrease the affect of birthcontrol


----------



## veganmama

Just a word of dietary advice if you're taking antibiotics make sure you're also taking probiotics to reestablish the intestinal flora killed off by the antibiotics.


----------



## Shaunagh

I was on microgynon, and still got pregnant with no antibiotics! But thats just me..
Also, i hope your OH know about how the antibiotics might affect your pill.


----------



## LeahLou

I got preggo on the pill with no antibiotics! be careful!


----------



## qwerry

When i got pregnant i wasn't on antibiotics but i was on the pill, the exact same pill you are on right now, Microgynon 30.I was on it for a good 8 months so it was fully kicked in to my system and doing what it had to do each month.
I wasn't on antibiotics as i said but being on an antibiotic and on the pill is not a good combination as the amoxicillin could effect the pill, the simplest antibiotic like;a strong painkillers or prescribed medication can effect the pill so i would be carefully :flow:.


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

I got pregnant on Cerazette .. No antibiotics..
No form of contracteption is 100% and antibiotics or even a dicky tummy can significantly increase the chances :thumbup:
Just be careful :flower:
xx


----------



## Quiche94

I was on microgynon for ages and i was fine on that, but changed my pill to Cerazette and fell pregnant almost straight away. 

If you dont want to be pregnant yet, then i would take "plan B" just be careful with any protection :flower:


----------



## beanzz

Lol i didn't take antibiotics to be able to blame that. Just Cerazette. Just as i got to the end of my first 3 months on it :dohh: stupid thing! but antibiotics are known to make the pill less effective. 

The best contraception is the implanon! Could of been pregnant a few years sooner if it wasn't for that badboy :winkwink:


----------



## miayahsmommy

LauraLeigh said:


> Hey Girls,
> 
> Just wondering, who here got pregnant on antibiotics on the pill?
> If so what antibiotic, or pill?
> Me and My OH aren't trying yet but we sort of done a naughty and had sex Yesterday, but I am on amoxicillin 250mg and I am on Microgynon 30.
> 
> I actually was a antibiotic baby, but have things changed in the times?
> 
> Or do antibiotics still have a chance of cutting the pill's percentage?
> 
> Thanks :)
> 
> xx

I did with my first... and Im a 1/10000000 chance of pregnancy anyway...
Sad when i keep having babies yet they arent sure how i keep getting pregnant. lol....


----------



## LauraLeigh

Thank you girls :)
My OH does know about this, and I am going to show him the posts from you lovely ladies.
I would be lying if I wasn't secretly hoping the a beautiful little miricle could happen :)
I know the pill is not 100% but I can't believe how many people are on the pill and still get pregnant, even taking the pill every day at the same time each day.
Thanks again :) xx


----------



## miayahsmommy

Antibiotics reverse the estrogen in the pills for some reason.... AKA... you can get preggo. lol


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

You'd also be suprised at the amount of people now gettin pregnant on the implant..
Megans right ^^ But the implant and Cerazette are progesterone only (I cant take estrogen) .. There's ALWAYS that possibility..
As my dad says.. the only 100% method is to hold an asprin between your knee caps :haha:
xx


----------



## LauraLeigh

Hahaha!

Or as My Mum would say... "Keep Your Coat On" ;)

xx


----------



## Quiche94

cerezette has been known for failing. 
After i found out i was pregnant i done some reasearch on it and i was shocked. As well as talking to some of the girls on here. Some people just dont work with the progesterone only pills (POP) I was one of them. 
If i was to go back on the pill i would go back to microgynon, was on it a year and had no problems :flower:


----------



## LauraLeigh

Quiche thats interesting to know as I was thinking about changing pills to possibly that one as I have had a few problems with Microgynon, but to be honest apart from a few blips it has been good!xx


----------



## Quiche94

LauraLeigh said:


> Quiche thats interesting to know as I was thinking about changing pills to possibly that one as I have had a few problems with Microgynon, but to be honest apart from a few blips it has been good!xx

I think i was on microgynon for about 8months. The only reason i changed pills is cause after i would take microgynon in the morning i would feel sick for about an hour after. Wasnt too much of a problem to be fair, they offered me a switch so i took it. 
Just be careful with any contraception, i know everyone says its not 100% fail proof but there are loads of girls on here that are proof of that. Dont rush into baby making :flower:


----------



## LauraLeigh

We won't.
I mean I am 21 nearly and My other half is 24 nearly 25.
We both want a child. Alot!
And if it happened now we would be able to support and bring the LO up fine. But obviously would be good to get things a bit more posted before :) xx


----------



## LauraLeigh

Sorted*


----------

